# my dog is starting to act aggressive towards my roommates dog



## sacredsmoke (Jan 7, 2014)

i adopted a 3 year old deaf female 3 months ago. she and my roommates dog (a 25pound shepherd mix) got along fine and have been best friends. however this past week i've noticed my dog lunge and bark at him for different reasons..mostly because he would walk by her when she had a bone, or she's jealous for attention, but a few times it was for no reason that i could see. she hasn't bitten him just gets in his face but it freaks him out i feel bad cuz it's not fair to him. she did this 3 times today and twice my roomies dog was just walking by her  not cool at all. i discipline her with a little bop on the nose and make her sit in the corner but im not sure she gets it.
any advice would be appreciated thank you.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Crate and rotate. Keep the 2 dogs separate at all times. "Bully breed" dogs are very prone to dog aggression and once it shows it will never go away.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I would crate and rotate. There are many threads on it here. She hasn't bit YET. key word.

Now you can get a check up at the vet to make sure it's not a medical issue in case she's hurt herself somehow, but you do not want to have a fight break out. So I would crate and rotate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

sacredsmoke said:


> i adopted a 3 year old deaf female 3 months ago. she and my roommates dog (a 25pound shepherd mix) got along fine and have been best friends. however this past week i've noticed my dog lunge and bark at him for different reasons..mostly because he would walk by her when she had a bone, or she's jealous for attention, but a few times it was for no reason that i could see. she hasn't bitten him just gets in his face but it freaks him out i feel bad cuz it's not fair to him. she did this 3 times today and twice my roomies dog was just walking by her  not cool at all. i discipline her with a little bop on the nose and make her sit in the corner but im not sure she gets it.
> any advice would be appreciated thank you.


Sounds like simple threat display....if she had the prey drive of a pit dog, you'd have gotten no warning.

I would caution you about the deafness though. A dude I knew had one that attacked a child...

But if she has not attacked, it means something is triggering it...it is not her nature!

Check with vet, and crate and rotate until you know, as the others have said.

But the general rule is, you don't punish a dog for its nature! Especially not an ApBT! It confuses them and takes away trust, IMO.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Crate and rotate. Keep the 2 dogs separate at all times. "Bully breed" dogs are very prone to dog aggression and once it shows it will never go away.


This ^^^^^

There are stickies about this topic if I remember correctly.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

My family has rescued and rehomed a thousand dogs(no exaggeration) I used to try to make an example by working with deaf dogs, commands in sign language, placing with experienced homes.....never once did it work with other dogs. The dogs are naturally confused and there's no redirecting before things escalate. Genetic deafness is only the tip of the iceberg with many other underlying issues. One defect creates issues that negativly effect other genes creating a genetic mess. Why else would a deaf dog end up in a shelter?
It's noble to try to save a deaf dog but you need to be aware that they are not safe in the home like you might think. Hopefully you don't learn the hard way like I did. My wife and daughter were both shredded by a deaf rescue dog that we really thought we had a grip on. If you think you can be successful with other dogs in the house, your wrong.


----------



## sacredsmoke (Jan 7, 2014)

redog said:


> My family has rescued and rehomed a thousand dogs(no exaggeration) I used to try to make an example by working with deaf dogs, commands in sign language, placing with experienced homes.....never once did it work with other dogs. The dogs are naturally confused and there's no redirecting before things escalate. Genetic deafness is only the tip of the iceberg with many other underlying issues. One defect creates issues that negativly effect other genes creating a genetic mess. Why else would a deaf dog end up in a shelter?
> It's noble to try to save a deaf dog but you need to be aware that they are not safe in the home like you might think. Hopefully you don't learn the hard way like I did. My wife and daughter were both shredded by a deaf rescue dog that we really thought we had a grip on. If you think you can be successful with other dogs in the house, your wrong.


yikes. none of what you wrote applies to my dog at all. in the the fb post i found her on it was recommended she be in a multi dog household and the people at the shelter said she would be happier with a buddy. she is a confident dog she doesn't jump or spook. she is not in a state of constant confusion she is well adjusted and functioning. as for how she got to the shelter...the guy that brought her in had been caring for her for months after he agreed to babysit her for an acquaintance. the pos acquaintance was never heard from again. so if you're implying she ended up there for behavioral problems you're wrong.
YOU'RE. not your. :stick:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

sacredsmoke said:


> yikes. none of what you wrote applies to my dog at all. in the the fb post i found her on it was recommended she be in a multi dog household and the people at the shelter said she would be happier with a buddy. she is a confident dog she doesn't jump or spook. she is not in a state of constant confusion she is well adjusted and functioning. as for how she got to the shelter...the guy that brought her in had been caring for her for months after he agreed to babysit her for an acquaintance. the pos acquaintance was never heard from again. so if you're implying she ended up there for behavioral problems you're wrong.
> YOU'RE. not your. :stick:


You're barking up the wrong tree with redog. Like he said he has rescued and rehomed THOUSANDS of dogs (on top of being the top of the food chain here. As in hes the boss and the reason we all are here) but he just said he has worked with multiple deaf dogs and it never worked out.... if YOU know everything why come here and ask for advice, be given advice by one of the most dog experienced ppl here, then say they're wrong?

Facebook, shelter volunteers (90% of shelter employees are volunteer atleast in my area), and ppl turning the dog over must really know a ton.... thats why you have the dog(not them)and came here with questions right?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

sacredsmoke said:


> i adopted a 3 year old deaf female 3 months ago. she and my roommates dog (a 25pound shepherd mix) got along fine and have been best friends. however this past week i've noticed my dog lunge and bark at him for different reasons..mostly because he would walk by her when she had a bone, or she's jealous for attention, but a few times it was for no reason that i could see. she hasn't bitten him just gets in his face but it freaks him out i feel bad cuz it's not fair to him. she did this 3 times today and twice my roomies dog was just walking by her  not cool at all. i discipline her with a little bop on the nose and make her sit in the corner but im not sure she gets it.
> any advice would be appreciated thank you.





redog said:


> My family has rescued and rehomed a thousand dogs(no exaggeration) I used to try to make an example by working with deaf dogs, commands in sign language, placing with experienced homes.....never once did it work with other dogs. The dogs are naturally confused and there's no redirecting before things escalate. Genetic deafness is only the tip of the iceberg with many other underlying issues. One defect creates issues that negativly effect other genes creating a genetic mess. Why else would a deaf dog end up in a shelter?
> It's noble to try to save a deaf dog but you need to be aware that they are not safe in the home like you might think. Hopefully you don't learn the hard way like I did. My wife and daughter were both shredded by a deaf rescue dog that we really thought we had a grip on. If you think you can be successful with other dogs in the house, your wrong.





sacredsmoke said:


> yikes. none of what you wrote applies to my dog at all. in the the fb post i found her on it was recommended she be in a multi dog household and the people at the shelter said she would be happier with a buddy. she is a confident dog she doesn't jump or spook. she is not in a state of constant confusion she is well adjusted and functioning. as for how she got to the shelter...the guy that brought her in had been caring for her for months after he agreed to babysit her for an acquaintance. the pos acquaintance was never heard from again. so if you're implying she ended up there for behavioral problems you're wrong.
> YOU'RE. not your. :stick:


Well,, aren't you just the shining star of your own self..

You come here asking for assistance and probably the best person here to talk with about the issue, takes time to help you, and they are now just plain wrong>?
Any deaf dog, always has a level of confusion, which creates behavioral problems. Especially when introduced to a family later in their life, especially that with another dog...
So what does the shelter know about this dog after a short time, mostly confined..?

Truth is they are also just looking to give a pet a home, their opinions may lie in truth, or in experience, which doesn't allot for individualism.

Reddog's post was exactly pertaining to your question and just because you don't agree, you don't need to disagree...IMHO.. why else were you asking others advices??

Also, considering the site here (GP) that you chose, I would assume your rescue is a bully breed>? If so, you also now contend with Dog Agression. Add that to an adult, deaf dog, maybe you need to listen some more instead of beating people off ....:stick:


----------



## sacredsmoke (Jan 7, 2014)

i don't know everything. i know that his reply in no way described my dog. why is it wrong for me to state that?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Because you have no idea about your dog... its not aggressive but it goes after the other dog... it doesnt take Hawkins to figure out you dont know apples from oranges....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Ill clarify only one thing here, they don't work in a multi dog household. I'm sure you will at least take this into consideration when he's with other dogs. Since fb says he would do good in a multi dog household, that means she can't hear them so she reads their body language and other means to communicate. They (apbt) will react to a rowdy or aggressive dog


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

sacredsmoke said:


> i don't know everything. i know that his reply in no way described my dog. why is it wrong for me to state that?


His post didn't describe why you are having issues with your 3 year old, deaf, sheltered bulldog that is acting aggressively towards your roomates dog? :rain:

How long have you owned said dog? How long was the dog sheltered?
Does your roomates dog talk doggy smack to him>?
Why do you think your new rescue is showing aggression?
Please, teach us oh knower of all knowings. Please, listen to your shelter, and find out the hard way.. Then, remember this convo


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Goemon said:


> Sounds like simple threat display....if she had the prey drive of a pit dog, you'd have gotten no warning.
> 
> I would caution you about the deafness though. A dude I knew had one that attacked a child...
> 
> ...


:goodpost: ^ This right here... as well as the bossman's advice.. please take heed to the warnings written here. Get your dog used to a crate and rotate lifestyle immediately, and take her to the vet to have her checked out. Also, find a trainer that has experience with both bully-type breeds, and deaf dogs, so that you and her can both be trained. And, please, don't EVER discipline a dog for being a dog. That's where many people go wrong and end up with worse behavior problems than they started with!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

HeavyJeep said:


> Well,, aren't you just the shining star of your own self..
> 
> You come here asking for assistance and probably the best person here to talk with about the issue, takes time to help you, and they are now just plain wrong>?
> Any deaf dog, always has a level of confusion, which creates behavioral problems. Especially when introduced to a family later in their life, especially that with another dog...
> ...


Jeep, we live in the age where everyone already knows what they want to hear, regardless of how wrong they are to begin with. And when they don't hear what they wanted to, they are offended.

And the guy whose dog (an all white oversized ApBT, btw) attacked a child, he had been warned repeatedly. Like the OP, he thought the dog deserved a home. The dog was laying down and the young girl started to pet, and her face was gone in less than ten seconds. Too late to take it back. Luckily the cop on duty put a bullet in that dogs head. Deafness is genetic, and needs to be culled....no reason deaf dogs from birth need to live. It isn;t fair to the dog, nor to potential victims.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

redog said:


> Hopefully you don't learn the* hard way* like I did. My wife and daughter were both shredded by a deaf rescue dog that we really thought we had a grip on. If you think you can be successful with other dogs in the house, your wrong.


The hardest lessons in life are never without a price.

Many people have "It will never happen to me" syndrome, until tragedy hits home.

Btw redog, sorry that had to happen to your wife and daughter.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

It's truth G, and the Internet has desensitized our youth through lack of Actual experience..
My most favorite posts are the ones that straight argue the answer given if it isn't what they were looking for.. Funny, the truth still hurts sometimes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Goemon said:


> The hardest lessons in life are never without a price.
> 
> Many people have "It will never happen to me" syndrome, until tragedy hits home.
> 
> Btw redog, sorry that had to happen to your wife and daughter.


Hey you live and learn.
I'm not say it can't be done, I'm saying you would have to make major sacrifices to make it work. Were not coming down on you for adopting a deaf dog, were letting you know what's up and how to handle it. 
When adopting a dog you have 4 months to get that dog into a solid routine cuz by then he's comfortable enough to make his own spot in the pack if you havent. Bad behavior only gets worse.....didn't anyone involved in the adoption explain this?
In any case, you are responsible for a dog with a bad past and he's deaf on top of it. Now it's your job to prove these dogs are worth rescuing rather than put them down. Thems some big shoes to fill over there on face book


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

sacredsmoke, you've had her for 3 months now so she is probably feeling more comfortable now and her true personality is coming through. It may be that you will have to keep the 2 dogs separated.

I also have a deafie, she does not like any other dogs and I keep her separate from them. We got her at about 1 year of age. Doesn't matter to her, male or female, she just does not get along with other dogs. She absolutely LOVES people, I have new people coming into the home all the time and she's great with them. She is also very tolerant at the vets, no matter what they are doing to her. We've had her for nearly 6 years now. There's an online forum called Deaf Dogs Rock, they also have a facebook. Google it and you might find some helpful information regarding your deaf girl. 
Best Wishes.


----------

